# Fetching 1 metadata files. . . Failed



## pming (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey guys

I wanted to update my system one last time before upgrading to 11.2-RELEASE.
Apparently my machine is looking for files that aren't even available:


```
admin@server ~  sudo freebsd-update -v debug fetch install
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.1-RELEASE from update6.freebsd.org...
latest.ssl                                    100% of  512  B 7037 kBps 00m00s
done.
Fetching metadata index...
5dbf9bb038d56e5951e4eaf88558208e9c44112194d41f100% of  225  B 3438 kBps 00m00s
done.
Fetching 1 metadata files...
/usr/libexec/phttpget update6.freebsd.org 11.1-RELEASE/amd64/m/fdc1444cd5e5ebf6aa80d528398b07071943965f42d62ef5221e71224cf40c23.gz
http://update6.freebsd.org/11.1-RELEASE/amd64/m/fdc1444cd5e5ebf6aa80d528398b07071943965f42d62ef5221e71224cf40c23.gz: 404 Error (ignored)
failed.
```

Does anybody have an idea? What should I look out for? I'm thankful for anything.
I don't have a custom freebsd-update.conf.


Greetings, Philipp


----------



## ljboiler (Jul 6, 2018)

Perhaps you should try a different server using the -s option.


----------



## pming (Jul 7, 2018)

ljboiler said:


> Perhaps you should try a different server using the -s option.



Well, trying with any other update server yields the same results.


----------



## A.Ch (Sep 12, 2019)

I have the same issue as I asked here : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/update-failed-12-0-release-p8.72267/

Any solutions ?


----------

